# FODMAP



## momzybaby (Jan 7, 2018)

My gastro asked me to try FODMAP diet since i did not have a solid bm in 5 months. It worked somewhat and so he told me to continue the diet and that was the treatment. He said I did not need to continue prilosec or probiotic. I have since returned to the elimination and reintroduction phase of diet. Should I not be taking any probiotics during this part of the diet? It may disguise a food which may otherwise be offensive?


----------

